# Contact from Aib\Haven in the last few days about wrong marginal rate



## Loscar (15 Jul 2020)

long story short
Contacted from AIB in the last few days about been put on the wrong marginal rate and to expect a letter. The bigger question reading the forums is that we cleared our mortgage with Haven in 2018 which had a tracker and we had a split mortgage from 2014. We got a new mortgage with EBS in 2018 but were not offered or allowed a tracker and made sign a form to say we wouldn't come looking for it back. That was the only way we get a new mortgage. The new mortgage amount was half of the original and I now think this wasn't correct. I mentioned this on my phone conversation regarding the marginal rate and got a very muffled answer. Anyone else had this experience
Ps (I think the EBS website did not have any info on bringing your tracker with you in late 2017 early 2018 which it does now)


----------

